# Happy Birthday Hoss



## Von blewitt (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Devin
Have a great day


----------



## gic (Dec 22, 2014)

Indeed may the next year bring you much joy and happiness!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy birthday Mr T! Let this day be an opening to a year of renaissance!


----------



## rami_m (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Hoss!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday Devin!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday to ya Hoss!!!


----------



## DevinT (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone, we're off to Vegas for a surprise birthday party. They had to tell me so I'd show up.

I'm 50 today. Dang old.

Hoss


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy birthday, Devin! And remember, what happens in Vegas...

Also, thanks for reaching 50 before me. Maybe you can let me know what to expect in a year or so?


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Vegas seems to be the place to celebrate that, have fun!

Stefan


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 22, 2014)

Still a Spring Chicken Devin:hula:


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 22, 2014)

Devin,

Have a great B-Day, and have fun in Vegas!! I can't even remember what I got for my 50th and it was only last year, Vegas sounds like a really nice gift.


----------



## cclin (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dardeau (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## HHH Knives (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy B Day Big Guy! 

And a Merry Christmas as well to you and Yours!! 

Blessings
Randy


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 22, 2014)

okay guys, time to start a GoFundMe to raise the bail money we'll probably be needing tomorrow...


----------



## pleue (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mute-on (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday DT :hbday:


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 22, 2014)

Get lucky, happy birthday


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday! You're still a sweet young thing!


----------



## BJE1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Birthday


----------



## theo59 (Dec 23, 2014)

happy birthday devin


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 23, 2014)

DevinT said:


> Thanks everyone, we're off to Vegas for a surprise birthday party. They had to tell me so I'd show up.
> 
> I'm 50 today. Dang old.


not old, EXPERIENCED!!! 

Have a good one!


----------



## daveb (Dec 23, 2014)

Forty is the old age of youth; fifty the youth of old age. Victor Hugo

HBD!


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy birthday. With what did you cut the cake? Damascus, mystery steel, a butter knife?

k.


----------

